# DIV teilen



## unlord (9. Juni 2004)

Also folgendes: Ich hab eine Navibox, in der nicht alle Links untereinander passen, also schreib ich ihn zwei Spalten... wie ihr euch aber sicherlich vorstellen könnt gibt es da Probleme mit der Symmetrie, wie z.B. wenn ich es so schreibe:

LINK

denn da ja nicht alle Buchstaben gleich groß sind, verschieben sich halt die Bindestriche immer um ein paar Millimeter... jetzt hatte ich versucht zwei DIVs hintereinander zu stellen, was aber auch nicht ging... nun hatte ich mich gefragt, ob es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit gibt, die DIV-Box in zwei Teile zu zerlegen, so dass ich in jedem Teil wieder align="left" machen kann, und die Bindestriche parallel verlaufen und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Bin natürlich auch offen für andere Lösungen meines Problems...

mfg
unlord


----------



## Fabian H (9. Juni 2004)

```
<div style="width:200px;">
  <div style="float:left;width:50%;">Spalte 1</div>
  <div style="float:left;width:50%;">Spalte 2</div>
</div>
```


----------



## unlord (9. Juni 2004)

Danke... genau was ich wollte... aber war von dir ja auch nich anders zu erwarten  

mfg
unlord


----------

